# Lingerie On The Bay (LOTB)



## Garren Schmidt (Apr 8, 2005)

*Lingerie On The Bay (LOTB)* 







*Lingerie on the Bay (L.O.T.B.)* 
This all Ladies fishing tournament in Matagorda is scheduled for June 19, 2010 has paid out over $10,000 the last four years in a row. There will be a Captain's Party the evening before on June 18, 2010. Download your entry blanks and rules at matagordabay.com, fortbendfishermen.com, or e-mail me at [email protected]. for more information. Hope to see you there.


----------

